# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  "Вебмастеру посвящается" или как выжать из сайта максимум денег!

## levinA

Многие задаются вопросом, *как заработать на сайте* (если он есть) *или без него* (если его еще нет).

Многие пишут как это можно сделать, но мало кто говорит о надежных и самых выгодных партнерских программах.

Приведенные ниже способы можно использовать все сразу на одном сайте, приумножая свой доход. Лично я именно так и делаю!

1) medianet.adlabs.ru
    Вид рекламы - Тизеры
Это баннеры-картинки с фильмами или другими интересными новостями, которые размещают на страницах сайта. В том случае если пользователь щёлкнет на такую новость, Вам засчитают и оплатят переход. Код тизеров можно разместить на любой странице сайта.
Данный партнер отличается высоким качеством рекламы (никакого порно!) и высокой стоимостью кликов.

2) Ssylka.net
    Вид рекламы - замещение ссылок скриптом с рекламой
Если разместить код этой партнерки на сайте, то при нажатии на какую-либо ссылку, ведущую на другой сайт (например при скачивании файла с Depositfiles) откроется страница с рекламой и кнопкой "Перейти", при нажатии на "Перейти" откроется уже нужная страница, а Вы получите свое вознаграждение. Стоимость переходов небольшая, но на посещаемых сайтах приносит неплохую прибыль, тем более, что эта реклама не содержит порно, а значит не испортит репутацию Вашего сайта!  

3) Далее идут партнерки с оплатой за переходы, рекомендую Вам разместить код ТОЛЬКО ОДНОЙ из них

TrafMonster.biz
   Вид рекламы - Поп-андер (pop-under) и Клик-андер (click-under)
Поп-андер - это всплывающий, обычно по середине, прямоугольник с рекламой, при закрытии, которого Вам начисляется денежка.

ClickUnder.su
   Вид рекламы - Клик-андер (click-under)
   Инвайт для регистрации C8BE8CEB39D53B44EC78
Этот вид рекламы работает следующим образом: пользователь щёлкает на любой участок Вашего сайта (будь то картинка, ссылка или пустое место), открывается новое окно с рекламой. Этот вид рекламы хорош тем, что пользователь, зашедший на сайт, сперва не будет видеть никакой рекламы, он может даже и не заметить появления рекламного окна.

   Эти два партнера самые выгодные из всех! Платят 170 - 250 рублей за 1000 переходов(adult)! Если вы не хотите размещать adult-рекламу, то используйте ClickUnder, там есть опция отключения порно-рекламы, однако имейте ввиду, что и стоимость "чистой" рекламы в три раза меньше!

4) Ну и, конечно, файлообменники, ведь на своем сайте, можно размещать все, что угодно!

Вам нужно зарегистрироваться на любом файлообменнике, залить интересные файлы и разместить полученные ссылки на своём сайте (или на чужом). А когда другие пользователи интернета зайдут на сайт и что-нибудь скачают, то Вам начислят денежку.
Самые популярные и надежные файлообменники это Depositfiles.com и LetitBit.net

На этом все, удачных Вам заработков!:)

P.S. Посмотреть как работают все способы заработка, описанные выше, можно тут

----------


## Ed101

Большое спасибо за статью... Имею свой сайт с 2к посетителей в сутки, размещал раньше тизеры и баннеры от AdSkape, особых заработков не получилось.. Попробую по вашей технологии:)

----------


## levinA

Спасибо за отзыв! рад, что кому-то помог)

----------


## Maxxim

А как поисковики относятся к такому количеству рекламы?

----------


## levinA

Maxxim, смотрите сами, у меня это все стоит уже полгода, а посещаемость постоянно растет :)

----------

